# Feel alone.



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am a bit stuck. I woke up with this thing 14 months ago and haven't had a second rest bite since. Sort of a funny IBS. Get alot of the symptoms of IBS but also get this thing high up in the stomach muscles and in my chest. Its like a kinda gas and i can't actually walk with it not because of pain but because of the discomfort and feelings it gives me. Worse when i lay down in a bath wherefrom i actually physically cannot get back up beacuse it feels as if it lies bettwen my ribs or stomach and my skin and the pressure is immense. Does anybody else have this? Is this weird? It is making me so emotional because i don't feel normal and fel so sick when it comes.Any ideas?From Jamie a really tired and 22 yr old male from the UK.P.S. Thank You


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

hey jamie . i know the feeling.......but mine has been there for 5 years!! is like one day u wake up and your life has changed forever ...... i still have faith though . i dont have the symptoms u have but im almost your age (im 21) so i know how hard it isfor us young ppl to live with this damn ibs .......







send me an message if u want i would like to talk to someone my age on this forum.... bye bye take care


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know how you feel. Have you been diagnosed by a doctor? if not, you should do that.I have had IBS for 4 years now and its hard. Its really hard. BUt it does get easier with time. I cna't promise anything of course. BUt you learn how to deal with things better.I have only just begun to start fixing my IBS recently after all this time. I decided enough was enough and decided to do hypnotherapy after a lot of coaxing and persuaion from some great people on this board. It hasn't cured me, buthas helped me in a lot more ways than just with the IBS. If you wanna ask any questions bout it then post here or on the hypno forum...www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Sounds like muscle spasms or something - there are treatments for that, best thing to do is look thorugh all the archives and find out what has worked for other people with simular symptoms,im lucky in a way because my ibs happened after a stomach bug and appears to be gradually getting better (touch wood), symptoms of IBS I think are very closely related to how your feeling, try and stay positive and attack the program head on and im sure you'll find soemthing that works - you can't give up or just accept that you'll have for life because if you think like that you probably will!All the best!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Thank you for taking time to supply.Yes sure christina my email address is lewisboy40###hotmail.comMail me if u like!MMM muscles spasms u may be right. Just dunno


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Where in the UK do you live?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I live in wales


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Lo the green valleys of my homeland! Ah Cymru, where my heart truly lies. where abouts in Wales then? I have a friend in Newport and my family are from Caerphilly but we live in Hertfordshire now. Iï¿½m 22, (23 next tues!) and am in Chile at the mo on a gap-travellng-8-months-thing got diagnosed about 2 months ago whilst out here. I get chest pains to, but really sharp like pins and I canï¿½t breath or move for a few minutes but mostly by problem is anxiety which leads to agarophobia and nausea oh and throw in a bit of fatigue every morning for good measure. Donï¿½t worry you will learn to cope and you will have to try a zillion pills and potions and food combination sbut you will find a balance, soon!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was born in swansea but now live in wales.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

no no that didn't make sense. I was born in swansea but now live in cardiff.


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

this is a bit off topic but all this talking about wales...does anyone here speak welsh? dw i'n dysgu cymraeg......so i was just wondering.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

no sorry i understand a little though.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

jamie-That actually sounds like something I get from time to time... a lot of pressure right at the top of my abs, just behind the very bottom ribs, but mostly centralized... kinda feels like really bad heartburn, but no acidic feeling, just a ton of pressure... there's a small amount of pain with it, but mostly what bothers me is the way it feels... anyway... that sound about right to you? if so, at least you know someone else gets it too =P I don't know anything that makes it better... mine just goes away on its own after tormenting me for awhile...


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey, have any of you thought of the possibility of gallstones? I know it sounds weird, because you usually think of someone who is older having them, but I'm here to tell you that I developed them and had my gallbladder removed when I was 23 (I'm 28 now). Your symptoms really sound a lot like it to me. Now, if you have gallstones, surgery isn't the only answer... I'm finding that since I had my gallbladder removed, my IBS has gotten worse in some ways (more diarrhea because there's more bile in my system). Anyway, you might want to check it out...Best of luck (hope you feel better!)


----------

